# Gtech, CCC, CQuartz- Step aside.



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok whilst browsing on the bay, I stumbled across this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PROFESSIO...209971327437947&_qi=RTM1066542#ht_8603wt_1185

10 years? Seems unlikely to me. Discuss :thumb:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Sorry would have replied sooner, was just watching a pig flying past my window!! :lol:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

hmmmmmm!


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Perfectly possible chemicaly,daft commercially!


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Wait..........there's more!!!!


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I do particularly like the pictures of concept cars that aren't actually real photos and the fact they say 'other companies produce sealants that claim to last years, this just isn't the case whereas ours will last TEN YEARS!'


----------



## Leonidas (Jun 16, 2010)

This has popped up on the forum before..

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=122946

A pig just crashed into my window. If only i had permaseal on it, it would have just slid right off. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Leonidas said:


> This has popped up on the forum before..
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=122946
> 
> A pig just crashed into my window. If only i had permaseal on it, it would have just slid right off. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


HAHAHHAHAHAAA!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Im shutting Concours down now then. :lol:


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

Concours Car Care said:


> Im shutting Concours down now then. :lol:


no need. just buy few bottles of this and rename it to cccseal:lol:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

What a load of twoddle and the labels are the worst I have ever seen. Its probably some cheap stuff re-bottled for these guys and to be sold to some poor pearson with no idea, sums up alot of Ebay stuff really


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

"FACT: No other product can match the durability of PermaSeal." :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Well if you don't want a sealant there is always the wax he sells, looks an amazing product :lol::lol:
LINKY


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Has anybody actually bought and tested this product or are we all just guessing as usual. :wall:

Easy to take the p**s out of something you know nothing about. Seems we are jumping on the band wagon which is what this site is all about. :doublesho


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Scotty Pro said:


> Well if you don't want a sealant there is always the wax he sells, looks an amazing product :lol::lol:
> LINKY


By all accounts this wax gives a diamond hard finish just like PermaSeal!!!

So if I apply PermaSeal, then top it off with this wax, I should be good to go cruising through Afghanistan no worries yes?? :car:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> Has anybody actually bought and tested this product or are we all just guessing as usual. :wall:
> 
> Easy to take the p**s out of something you know nothing about. Seems we are jumping on the band wagon which is what this site is all about. :doublesho


Seriously? As others have said if it lasted ten years do you not think things like this would be applied by the manufacturers? Also the guy makes it out to be the best thing sliced bread and claims to have done extensive testing and they're 'the mother of detailing' yet it's been shown they've been trading since 2008.........in a flat............Sometimes it's just common sense.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> Seriously? As others have said if it lasted ten years do you not think things like this would be applied by the manufacturers? Also the guy makes it out to be the best thing sliced bread and claims to have done extensive testing and they're 'the mother of detailing' yet it's been shown they've been trading since 2008.........in a flat............Sometimes it's just common sense.


So have you tried it then so you actually know.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

bero1306 said:


> Has anybody actually bought and tested this product or are we all just guessing as usual. :wall:
> 
> Easy to take the p**s out of something you know nothing about. Seems we are jumping on the band wagon which is what this site is all about. :doublesho


I know nothing about it, and I'm taking the p**s out of it.........and I'm relatively happy about that.

Let's analyse this for a second, let's for arguments sake say it is in fact a genuine product, and when I googled it, did in fact NOT find reviews saying it had ruined people's cars........

Let's look at the fact that as business model it is completely and utterly ed! Not a whole lot of people are going to buy it, and then they do apparently won't need to buy any more for another 10 years!!! :wall: Not exactly going to retire on that income!!

Anyway just my opinion :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> So have you tried it then so you actually know.


As the post above states really. I'll do you a deal, if you buy the product and genuinely believe our **** taking is un-just and that this product could live up to the ten year expectation, and it does genuinely last ten years from a single coating, with no top-ups, no QD's, no spray waxes etc, just washing with PH Neutral shampoo, I will refund you your money, accept I was wrong and congratulate you on finding this amazing new product to be true. Until then, I believe it's utter crap, we will continue to discuss and probably speak ill of it :thumb: if you believe it will last ten years, get it for yourself, put yer money where yer mouth is :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> As the post above states really. I'll do you a deal, if you buy the product and genuinely believe our **** taking is un-just and that this product could live up to the ten year expectation, and it does genuinely last ten years from a single coating, with no top-ups, no QD's, no spray waxes etc, just washing with PH Neutral shampoo, I will refund you your money, accept I was wrong and congratulate you on finding this amazing new product to be true. Until then, I believe it's utter crap, we will continue to discuss and probably speak ill of it :thumb: if you believe it will last ten years, get it for yourself, put yer money where yer mouth is :thumb:


At no point did i say i believe in this product. My point is the sheep mentality on this side to buy or take the p**s out of something the know sod all about.

THE END. :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> At no point did i say i believe in this product. My point is the sheep mentality on this side to buy or take the p**s out of something the know sod all about.
> 
> THE END. :thumb:


-We know 10 years in quite unrealistic given the fact the likes of Gtechniq, Concours Car Care etc who work hard on their coatings, and trade from a proper premises with proper pictures of their work (not concept cartoons) claim nowhere near this figure.
-We know that their claim of doing extensive research is BS seeming as they've been established for just 4 years, in a flat no less, quite hard to conduct serious experiments and develop products with chemical equipment etc in a flat.
-Also the price is £19.99 and it lasts ten years, as someone else has put, they sell this on eBay and at £19.99 they're hardly going to make groundbreaking money if it need only be re-applied every ten years (not even taking into consideration how many coats you get per bottle so indeed one bottle could well last more than a few decades)
-We also know that it is very similar to another product which openly admit their product can be re-bottled and re-branded, so it's not even their own sealant.

Now as you so aptly put in another thread that you know how the country works, I would imagine you're a sensible business man and even you would see this as a bit idiotic?


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Furthermore there is a difference between sheep mentality and the general consensus of a group of people that can see a load of ******** :thumb:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

I've just invented a great new diet pill, you take one pill once, and you'll stay slim and fit for the rest of your life!!! It's only £2.99, see below one of my previous clients :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

I would not buy this product but the products that get bought through this site have been reviewed and tested by various people so we can truly comment on them. This product has not so as my first post we are guessing. 

JUST MY OPINION.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> I would not buy this product but the products that get bought through this site have been reviewed and tested by various people so we can truly comment on them. This product has not so as my first post we are guessing.
> 
> JUST MY OPINION.


Maybe there's a reason why it hasn't been reviewed, sometimes the claims are so ludicrous it's not worth actually reviewing, and what we are all saying is OUR OPINION, not us just being 'sheep' :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I've bought some to test it. I'll post the findings here from start to finish


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Concours Car Care said:


> I've bought some to test it. I'll post the findings here from start to finish


Fantastic!!! :thumb::lol:


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Was reading their feedback and one guy bought the wax, when he opened the parcel all that was in was an unbranded plain tin with wax in it. Even the Poundshop has proper tins with their wax in them


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Scotty Pro said:


> Was reading their feedback and one guy bought the wax, when he opened the parcel all that was in was an unbranded plain tin with wax in it.


Thats strange considering that it's a 2 part liquid product that comes in 2 clear bottles.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Lets be fair though as when you buy some of these Ceramic coatings or things like G1 which are great products you get very little. 

Big things sometimes come in small packages. :thumb:


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

JakeWhite said:


> Maybe there's a reason why it hasn't been reviewed, sometimes the claims are so ludicrous it's not worth actually reviewing, and what we are all saying is OUR OPINION, not us just being 'sheep' :thumb:


As Angelw said on page 1, it's chemicaly possible but would be commercially stupid. And before you ask yes he is a chemist.

Also take a look at Opti-Coat 2.0 which is a permanent coating, no one knows how long this one lasts but last time i checked the real life test it was working as good as the day it was applied after roughly 2 years and this is washed weekly with washing up liquid.


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> -We know 10 years in quite unrealistic given the fact the likes of Gtechniq, Concours Car Care etc who work hard on their coatings, and trade from a proper premises with proper pictures of their work (not concept cartoons) claim nowhere near this figure.
> -We know that their claim of doing extensive research is BS seeming as they've been established for just 4 years, in a flat no less, quite hard to conduct serious experiments and develop products with chemical equipment etc in a flat.
> -Also the price is £19.99 and it lasts ten years, as someone else has put, they sell this on eBay and at £19.99 they're hardly going to make groundbreaking money if it need only be re-applied every ten years (not even taking into consideration how many coats you get per bottle so indeed one bottle could well last more than a few decades)
> -We also know that it is very similar to another product which openly admit their product can be re-bottled and re-branded, so it's not even their own sealant.
> ...


Dude, some of your points have no relevance and carry no weight at all.

*We know 10 years in quite unrealistic given the fact the likes of Gtechniq, Concours Car Care etc who work hard on their coatings, and trade from a proper premises with proper pictures of their work (not concept cartoons) claim nowhere near this figure.* - 10 years is not unrealistic, given the optimum conditions it will be quite possible, I have spoken to folk that no more than me about it and they say it is possible to achieve these sort of times, and just because GTech and CCC arent doing it doesnt mean it cant be done. Where the company trades from and pictures they use for marketing does not mean they dont know what they are doing. How do you know they dont work hard on there coatings? they may have 10-15 chemists constantly working on R&D, testing durability and tweaking.

*We know that their claim of doing extensive research is BS seeming as they've been established for just 4 years, in a flat no less, quite hard to conduct serious experiments and develop products with chemical equipment etc in a flat.* -As final point above really. How long have CCC been established? and Dodo Juice? Ask bouncer where he started making his wax, im pretty sure he didnt start in laboratory.

*Also the price is £19.99 and it lasts ten years, as someone else has put, they sell this on eBay and at £19.99 they're hardly going to make groundbreaking money if it need only be re-applied every ten years (not even taking into consideration how many coats you get per bottle so indeed one bottle could well last more than a few decades)* - Correct, one bottle may well last a few decades, just like a tin of Meguiars #16 or FK1000p will last a very long time. two coats giving 4 months durability, wax 3 times a year, 6 coats a year, one car, one tin will last a hell of a long time. Maybe they arent out to make a killing from this and it is just a side avenue to earn some extra.

*We also know that it is very similar to another product which openly admit their product can be re-bottled and re-branded, so it's not even their own sealant.* - Which product? I havent heard this. I am genuinely curious.

The point I am trying to make is you are assuming it to be crap - and it may well be - but you really dont know. You are judging a book by its cover. 90% of products sold on this forum had to start somewhere. Some may have been lucky enough to find funding to throw at a big marketing campaign and website designs, logos etc, some dont. Why slate something that could turn out to be a very good product? If it turns out to be crap then by all means fire away, but I think there are times when people should reserve judgement until it is proven to be good or indeed bad. If the person selling this was selling on DW I fancy they wouldnt be getting as much criticism.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

MirfieldMat said:


> Dude, some of your points have no relevance and carry no weight at all.
> 
> *We know 10 years in quite unrealistic given the fact the likes of Gtechniq, Concours Car Care etc who work hard on their coatings, and trade from a proper premises with proper pictures of their work (not concept cartoons) claim nowhere near this figure.* - 10 years is not unrealistic, given the optimum conditions it will be quite possible, I have spoken to folk that no more than me about it and they say it is possible to achieve these sort of times, and just because GTech and CCC arent doing it doesnt mean it cant be done. Where the company trades from and pictures they use for marketing does not mean they dont know what they are doing. How do you know they dont work hard on there coatings? they may have 10-15 chemists constantly working on R&D, testing durability and tweaking.
> 
> ...


No, I really don't know if it's crap, but like I did say I do know they claim to be 'the mother' of detailing, they do extensive research etc etc but yet they have only been trading for four years and from a flat, now I don't see how 4 years equals extensive research on a product that lasts over double that time? Also as I keep saying if people have bought this product and it does live up to its claim then why haven't thousands of people snapped it up including car manufacturers etc? Because 10 years outlasts any other sealant I've heard of and I'm sure if it was that good, we would here about it more, just like we hear about magifoam, C1 etc etc, like you said these products all start somewhere and have to be tested, the difference is these products have more realistic claims and come from companies who we know do have proper premises, proper R&D and don't trade from an apartment. Also when I log onto the like of Autobrite, Gtechniq etc etc I see REAL cars, not concept drawings, I find it funny how this groundbreaking product which is created by the mother of detailing isn't even advertised with proper cars? So no, I don't know if it would last 10 years, but given what I've discovered and what I already know about the company selling it (who may not even be the manufacturer), I highly doubt it will last as it claims, on a real car in real conditions. As I said if I do get proven wrong (genuinely), then I'll hold my hands up and say I was wrong.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Hoppo32 said:


> Thats strange considering that it's a 2 part liquid product that comes in 2 clear bottles.


Not really considering the wax is a separate product to the permaseal that we've also discussed on this thread!! :wall:


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

the trading time of the company is a nonsense argument. I hear you about the using real cars for advertising, fair point, it does look better, but that is all and has no bearing on the product. I will keep an eye out for Lee's review on it. 

Just out of curiosity, how long would you consider length of time trading for a company for them to have a product you consider to not be a load of BS?


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

MirfieldMat said:


> the trading time of the company is a nonsense argument. I hear you about the using real cars for advertising, fair point, it does look better, but that is all and has no bearing on the product. I will keep an eye out for Lee's review on it.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how long would you consider length of time trading for a company for them to have a product you consider to not be a load of BS?


It's not the fact that they haven't been trading long, it's the fact that I don't see how they can claim to have extensive testing and research for a 10 year sealant when they've only been trading for four? That doesn't add up. Of course it has some bearing, if you believed you had a revolutionary product that has been so long in the making and will be better than any other, why would you go to all that hassle and then advertise it along side things that aren't even real? Why wouldn't you show it off on real cars etc? I'm sorry but for me, personally, that just doesn't add up. That doesn't mean to say I think every company on eBay is crap or that companies who have just started out produce rubbish, which this discussion now seems to be aimed at


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I've been established as a LTD company since December 2011.

Doesn't mean a thing as some have quite rightly said.

I've been testing some products for 5 years, just because i registered as incorporated 7 months ago means nothing. Ive been cleaning cars longer than some of the members on here have been alive FFS.

Like i said, I have some coming so ill tell you straight.

If it works then kudos, if it doesn't then well No shocks there


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I would be keen on this review, test this product through it's paces, even add tfr to the mix, or any chemical, see if it degrades the sealant, I have a strong feeling it will not survive, 10 years is all marketing hype, I have feeling this is a normal sealer, but I would be very shocked if it's the state of the art product as it's suggests in the add.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

And I will do this impartially and give 3 samples to local detailers to do aswell to keep it fair


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Concours Car Care said:


> I've been established as a LTD company since December 2011.
> 
> Doesn't mean a thing as some have quite rightly said.
> 
> ...


So if this works does that mean i need to follow this thread for 10 years. :lol:


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

Anyone know much about the durability of the Ultraseal referred to, this will give you some idea about the credibility of the Permaseal.


----------

